
Facebook takes down ‘call to arms’ event after two shot dead in Kenosha - century19
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/26/21402571/kenosha-guard-shooting-facebook-deplatforming-militia-violence
======
scohesc
Crazy that the Verge doesn't do enough fact checking when writing their
articles that they thought Jacob Blake was dead. It was common knowledge at
the time the article was written that he wasn't dead.

------
Buttons840
"The protests have incurred significant property damage, destroying a local
Department of Corrections facility on Monday night."

Does The Verge know the definition of _incurred_?

------
stickyricky
Word to the wise. If you haven't seen the videos (more specifically their
aftermath) I'd recommend you avoid them. I'm sure a jury will watch them
enough times for all of us.

